# Emmie



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone: Emmie is on her 9th day of reduced doseage of phenobarbital. She was taking the top of the doseage for her weight. Her blood test showed that she is at the top of the range without being toxic. She has been cut one tablet down. Was taking 3 16.2mg pheno, and now is taking 2 tablets. She is reacting very poorly. She is very "utzy" and frenentic. She is hiding, trembling, shivering and generally acting like a person coming down off drugs!!! I feel sooo mean and bad for her. I was the one who suggested that reducing her phenobarbital might be best in the long run, since her one of her lliver function tests was very high. Alk phos was 5500. Normal was under 200. The rest were basically in the normal range. I am hoping that by next Wednesday she'll have come back to her normal self. That will be 2 weeks at the lowered dose. Of course her fly (air) biting is not doing well. Her panic attacks have come back too. I don't know what to do. The vet says I can go back, to the three pills, "if you can't take her behavior". I just feel so sorry for her. Any ideas?


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

I feel so bad for both of you. No experience with this but I have you both in my thoughts and prayers..... keep us posted?? (Hugs)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmmmm I wonder if their is a way to detox her body that might help her adjust. You never want to keep one on high doses of drugs as what happens when body adjust. Hmmm


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

susan davis said:


> Hi everyone: Emmie is on her 9th day of reduced doseage of phenobarbital. She was taking the top of the doseage for her weight. Her blood test showed that she is at the top of the range without being toxic. She has been cut one tablet down. Was taking 3 16.2mg pheno, and now is taking 2 tablets. She is reacting very poorly. She is very "utzy" and frenentic. She is hiding, trembling, shivering and generally acting like a person coming down off drugs!!! I feel sooo mean and bad for her. I was the one who suggested that reducing her phenobarbital might be best in the long run, since her one of her lliver function tests was very high. Alk phos was 5500. Normal was under 200. The rest were basically in the normal range. I am hoping that by next Wednesday she'll have come back to her normal self. That will be 2 weeks at the lowered dose. Of course her fly (air) biting is not doing well. Her panic attacks have come back too. I don't know what to do. The vet says I can go back, to the three pills, "if you can't take her behavior". I just feel so sorry for her. Any ideas?


Has your vet mentioned milk thistle? Or s-adenosyl aka..(S-ame)it's a natural supplement for the liver.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I started her on Denamarin which has milk thistle in it.


----------

